# Newbie with Questions about Ringnecks



## pandabear (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all, I'm a new poster here with a couple of newbie questions. I want to get a pair of ringnecks in the near future. I have their cage and supplies ready, but I'm not quite ready to get the doves yet.

Question 1: If I get two hens, will they generally be quieter than a mated pair? I know doves are quiet in general, but I heard this somewhere and I wonder what you guys think. Do they coo all day long or are there periods of quiet?

Question 2: We have a guest that sleeps on the couch twice a week, in the room where the cage is (and will be). He snores, LOUDLY. Not the entire night, but consistently throughout it. This arrangement will last until mid-March. I just had the thought that if the snoring annoys me and wakes me up, it will surely do the same to the birds... so how soundly do they need to sleep at night? Are they like us who tend to sleep the whole night through, or more like cats, who sleep, get up and wander around, take another nap, etc? If I get them before mid-March will their health suffer because of this?

If I think of more I'll post more--thanks so much in advance for your advice!


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sort of a dove newbie too. I have 2, a hen and a cock. I got the cock first, had him for a year before I got the hen. He coos way more now with the hen, sometimes at night too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Male doves can get pretty loud. I have a couple who never stop cooing...and their coo is loud.
Usually they sleep throughout the night but once in while one of them wakes up and starts cooing, then the others wake up too and the racket begins. It doesn't last long but enough to wake me up.
Females are more quiet, even though they coo once in a while it is not as loud.
I don't think the snoring would bother them. 

Reti


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

I have a mated pair that lives in my bedroom. The male is VERY loud and tends too coo quite a bit. As long as he can see he will coo. So it has to be dark for him to sleep. I find my doves napping periodically throughout the day and once I go to sleep they sleep all through the night. The male would start to coo once the sun would come up but its gotten to the point where I wont here it anymore. Its like i've become immune. Id recommend getting two hens. My hen has cooed before but as Reti said its no where near as loud as the male. I dont think the snoring will bother them either. If anything the male might coo back at him. I've witnessed mine coo in response to music and other loud noises. Its pretty funny.


----------



## pandabear (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, that's all I needed to know, guys! Thanks so much.


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

Reti said:


> Male doves can get pretty loud. I have a couple who never stop cooing...and their coo is loud.
> Usually they sleep throughout the night but once in while one of them wakes up and starts cooing, then the others wake up too and the racket begins. It doesn't last long but enough to wake me up.
> Females are more quiet, even though they coo once in a while it is not as loud.
> I don't think the snoring would bother them.
> ...


I'd have to disagree with you there ... yes the ringneck doves coo is loud but not loud enough to wake someone from their sleep. If you aren't used to having this particular breed it may seem loud but after a while you grow used to the sound. To me its enough to lull me to sleep...If I dont hear them coo atleast once during the night I grow uneasy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon poop said:


> I'd have to disagree with you there ... yes the ringneck doves coo is loud but not loud enough to wake someone from their sleep. If you aren't used to having this particular breed it may seem loud but after a while you grow used to the sound. To me its enough to lull me to sleep...If I dont hear them coo atleast once during the night I grow uneasy.


oh that makes me lol... not my male dove! I had 5 given to me... a pair and three hens... needless to say mr.dove and mrs dove had to find a new home.. he was so loud, I could not watch TV or talk on the phone. and when he started up at 3 in the AM..that was all she wrote for me and esp hubby...so the pair found a nice home living in a large cage on a "birdmans" sun porch where he can coo all he wants... The three hens I still have are lovely and do the laugh thing and coo ever so often, but softley... I would worry more about your guest being traumatized from thel loud cooing than I would worry about the dove...lol... although some males coo differ in loudness, but you do not know what you got untill he is in your house and then, you would see if you could live with it and if not, then you would be responisble to find him a good home.


----------

